# my free DVD ripper is crashing.



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

i downloaded a free DVD ripper called "DVDVideoMedia Free DVD Ripper" and i keeps crashing. why does this happen?:banghead:
i think this is the site. its what pops up when i click "help" DVDVideoMedia Free DVD Ripper, Free Video Converter, Free Audio Converter, Free Video Player Download


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

dont yall have a tech support i can speak live with? where yall can connect with my computer, control it and see what the hecks going on. please. everyone of my equipment is failing for apparent reason. my computer, bluray DVD player... i cant handle it!


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

Im gonna have to uninstall it. now its doing nothing but crashing. its giving me "Open DVD error". if it would just TELL me whats causing the error. thatd be great but NOOOOOOOO!!
Isnt there a free DVD ripper out there somewhere. someone linked me to one but you cant ripp copyrighted movies or TV shows....THEN WHATS THE POINT IN RIPPING?! Im just trying to back up my DVDs.!


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

OK, i uninstaleed it, its gone. now i cant back up my DVDs. if the DVD ripper is free then it crashed or i can not rip movies and TV Shows, at least i was able to backup just a few of my DVDs. 
I did find this though. hxxps://www.winxdvd.com/dvd-ripper/ what do yall know about it does it crash easily? will i be able to rip popular movies and TV Shows without it saying "you need to buy the full version for copyrighted media"?


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

well downloaded it, found out it was a LIMITED FREE TRIAL VERSION! So i unstalled it and deleted it! they dont tell you that on tier web page... not until you download it. WHY ARE THESE COMPANIES DISHONEST LIKE THAT? :banghead::banghead:
I just dont think i have a good chance of salvaging what i have left. am i right?


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

i wanted to edit but i cant see where i can edit. i just have one question: 
all i want is to back up my DVDs onto a pindrive that i can play on any USB port like an LGSmartTV. Why is that not possable for me?!﻿


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

First, you can only edit your posts within 15 minutes after posting.
Second, as far as copying your DVDs is concerned, the courts have ruled that it is illegal to make _*any*_ copies, irrespective of why. On TSF we have a policy of not helping with anything that may be illegal. Sorry.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

OK, so its OK to rip music on portable device but not videos! at least yall can tell me why. all i want to do is back up my DVDs. and you're telling me thats illeagal?!?! that might even border on the unconstitutional!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't make the laws. You'll have to take it up with your senator.


----------

